# Poppy's Puppies' Soap Day



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't posted many photos of this litter, because I've been away a lot, but I was over there taking "soaped" pictures for Elinor on Friday, and thought you might enjoy. We soap the puppies to evaluate their structure, since "fluff" can hide a lot of (conformation) sins!  Happy to say, it's a great litter. Every one has nice straight legs. Not every one will be a conformation show puppy, but all will be happy, healthy Havanese! 

Phoebe decided that every puppy should hold their own name tag. After getting thoroughly disgusted with us, they all got dry and fluffy and went out to play.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tony and Poppy are great parents, but sometimes those puppies push the limits!!! :laugh:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

krandall said:


> Tony and Poppy are great parents, but sometimes those puppies push the limits!!! :laugh:


They are precious--- love looking at the pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

I am totally smitten!!! The puppy piggy back is sooo cute! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

That Phoebe is a smart girl! They all look so fluffy now and love the piggy back puppy. Thanks for the photos, Karen.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Adorable pups. They sure are growing, love the pics!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

That last picture!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh my.........so cute! Thanks for sharing, Karen!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Adorable. Is that the mommy in the third picture? She looks like she's smiling for the camera. Beautiful Havanese!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

They are just darling! Love the piggyback Mom and pup picture...so cute!


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Oh my gosh I can't get over how cute they all are!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurmann2000 said:


> Adorable. Is that the mommy in the third picture? She looks like she's smiling for the camera. Beautiful Havanese!


No, that's Dad, Tony. Mom, Poppy is the first and second photo in the second post I did.  They are both clear reds with white markings, though, so if you don't KNOW them, I can see where there would be some confusion.  Poppy is in a longish puppy cut at the moment, because she lost so much coat with her first litter that she was looking raggedy. Fortunately, she lost very little with this litter. I think, if Elinor decides to grow her back out, her coat will be quite nice now!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> They are just darling! Love the piggyback Mom and pup picture...so cute!


That's Dad, not Mom... Which makes it all the more special that he is SO tolerant of his babies!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

krandall said:


> That's Dad, not Mom... Which makes it all the more special that he is SO tolerant of his babies!


Somehow I missed this post earlier. The puppies and dad are so adorable. Thank you for sharing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LoriJack said:


> Somehow I missed this post earlier. The puppies and dad are so adorable. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


They've all gone home now!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

LOL I was going to ask for more pictures in private message. Love those redheads! Well, I love them all, of course. My original vet, for Kosmo's well pup check said Havanese puppies were the cutest, she believed. Her partner thought another breed (no need to mention) had the cutest litters.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> LOL I was going to ask for more pictures in private message. Love those redheads! Well, I love them all, of course. My original vet, for Kosmo's well pup check said Havanese puppies were the cutest, she believed. Her partner thought another breed (no need to mention) had the cutest litters.


Well, most puppies are cute. (it's what makes us allow them to survive until adulthood, LOL!) But I have to agree, there might be puppies AS cute as Havanese, but I've never seen anything cuter!!! <3


----------

